# HAVING YOUR DONKEYS TEETH FLOATED



## iluvwalkers (Nov 28, 2006)

HI, THE VET WAS JUST HERE TO FLOAT MY WALKERS (MAJOR




: ) TEETH. SHE SAID NO ONE ELSE NEEDED THEIRS DONE. SHE ALSO SAID SHE HAS NEVER DONE A DONKEYS TEETH BEFORE. THIS MAY SOUND SILLY BUT...ARE THEY DONE THE SAME AS THE HORSES



: ? AND AS OFTEN? ONE MORE QUESTION, HOW MUCH DO YOU ALL PAY FOR EACH HORSE? THANKS



NIKKI


----------



## Brenlane Farms (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi there,

We float our donkeys teeth yearly. We do it using a power float. They are done the same as a horses teeth. We are able to do all of our donkeys without sedation as well...saves on cost. We pay $70 per donkey but thats up here is Ontario..

Hope this helps

Russell


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi!! We just got into the donkeys a year and a half ago and my jack had never had his teeth done (8 yrs old),



well he was VERY head shy, when I took him to get his teeth done they showed me why he was so head shy!! Every time someone touched his cheeks it caused him to cut the inside of his mouth!! He has been to see the dentist twice and in January will be his third time in a year to get his teeth right, he finally is getting used to having his face touched and it not hurting!! So please do get the teeth done and they are the same as horses!! I am lucky because we have a school by us so ours are done for free!! Our old dentist was $40 per horse. Oh and just to let you know none of my donkeys have had to be sedated!! The vet was amazed that with all the work done on Indy he never moved!! They worked on him 2.5 hours the first time!!! Donkeys are very amazing creatures



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 28, 2006)

THE VET LOOKED AT EVERYONE TODAY AND NO ONE NEEDED THEM DONE BUT MY WALKER. I DO HAVE THEM DONE EVERY YEAR IF THEY NEED IT, TODAY WHEN SHE SAID THAT PETUNIAS WERE FINE AND THEN ADDED SHE HAD NEVER DONE A DONKEYS, IT JUST GOT ME WONDERING IF THEY ARE DONE DIFFERENTLY. I ASSUMED IT WOULD BE THE SAME BUT THOUGHT I WOULD JUST CHECK





SHE CHARGES $45.00 WITH A POWER FLOAT, BUT THE CALL CHARGE IS $33.00



NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2006)

Nikki, They are done just like a horses would be, except I have found my donkeys hardly ever get any hooks or anything else wrong with there teeth. My vet checks them once a year, and I have only had to have one doneky actually get her teeth floated. You usually can tell if they start to ball up there hay and it comes right back out ...then, YUP--get the vet out, they need it! Cost of floating is $45.00 plus a $30.00 trip charge. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]It is amazing to me that some of your donkeys will stand to have their teeth floated with no sedation... I'm not sure if mine would do that or not.... I will definitely have the vet check them the next time he comes out.



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

